# New Gourami Tank Need Help to ID as well!



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey guys I recently got a pair of Gourami's I will attach the pics, just wondering how to determine which are male and female and their ID? and whether or not they will breed? I know that they are different colours but I've been doing some research and havent been able to come up with some concrete answers. Also I have an algea eater of some sort and the previous owner has no clue what it is, could someone help me ID it. Its on the right corner of the last picture. Thanks so much for your help everyone!


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

The algae eater is often called a "borneo sucker" or "Hillstream loach"


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Also, sexing gourami is usually done by looking at the anal fin when it's fully extended. (but also by the girth and stomach) Your photos dont show it. Males anal fins come to almost a point. and Females are quite rounded.


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Thank you so much, I'm going to take better pictures of them. Also do you know what type of gouramis they are? Thanks!


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

They are both variations of the fish: Trichogaster trichopterus

One is Opaline Gourami and the other is a Gold Gourami.

It's my understanding that they are the same species, but each a different captive bred variant.


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Okay I took a bunch of photos of them hopefully it'll help. So what your saying is that their chances to breed are slim to none, and depending on their sex as well.


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Here are some others as well.


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

I hope these help thanks a ton will!


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Well two males or two females have a veeeeery slim to none chance at breeding... don't know where you got the part about me saying they wouldn't breed. They are the same species.

It's much easier to sex them while they are at the store where you can compare them to a whole tank full of fish. Comparing one against one other makes it tougher. I guess you are looking for my guess so, I might guess that they are either both males, or it may be that the opaline is male and the gold female.


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorry, I totally read that wrong, If its a female will it lay eggs like an african cichlid? 

So your mostly sticking to the Opaline being male and not sure about the golden. Well I'll keep an eye out for them and If anything interesting happens. Do I need to prep anything for breeding? any conditions?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I've not bred them. They don't breed like african cichlids, they method is fairly unique to gouramis and betta type fish.

Here is a good pictoral guide: http://aqualandpetsplus.com/Gouramis, Breeding Blue Gouramis.htm

Gourami breeding videos:
The Honeygourami Colisa (Trichogaster) chuna, spawning and breeding 
The Croaking Gourami Trichopsis schalleri
Colisa lalia (Dwarf gourami), short version 

More on his channel, but its mostly in german. great video footage though.


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks Will you've been great!


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Glad to help!


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Did it! Thanks


----------



## arapaimag (Dec 6, 2007)

The blue one appears to be a male
The gold is a female
I look at the dorsal fins and the male has a longer more pointed one.

If they breed remember to remove the female asap or the male might kill her as he protects the babies when the eggs hatch.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks for clarifying M! What are the genetics behind breeding the two colour types together? just mixed offspring?


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

I agree with arapaimag. The problem with gouramis is it is very hard to tell the sexes as the fins are fully developed when they are mature.


----------



## arapaimag (Dec 6, 2007)

Will said:


> Thanks for clarifying M! What are the genetics behind breeding the two colour types together? just mixed offspring?


With the abundance of both colour varieties my guess is that a responsible hobbyist would probably not cross breed them.

I am not a dedicated gourami breeder and have only deliberately bred the blue three spot variety as a child at age 10.

I have had licorice gouramis breed this year in a 29 gallon community tank by chance and actually have an offspring from the spawn growing up in the tank.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

arapaimag said:


> With the abundance of both colour varieties my guess is that a responsible hobbyist would probably not cross breed them.
> 
> I am not a dedicated gourami breeder and have only deliberately bred the blue three spot variety as a child at age 10.
> 
> I have had licorice gouramis breed this year in a 29 gallon community tank by chance and actually have an offspring from the spawn growing up in the tank.


You think they would be a mudded cross? instead of a mixed batch of both individual gold and opalines- like how Rams can ben bred to provide golds and blues in the same batch of babies.

Congratulations on the licourice gouramis, they are beautiful. I will PM you about them.

Just wondering, do you licorices eat only live foods? a lot of info says that they do not adapt to eating anything but live foods.


----------

